# MMA Forum Survival Grand Prix, Season 2, Round 1



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

This is the *ROUND 1*, of the newly re-christened *MMA Forum Survival Grand Prix: SEASON TWO*. Yes, we are back in full effect. Like before, below is a rundown of how the competition works, and prizes that are being awarded at the very end of this bad boy:

Now It is time to make your picks, I'm not going to make it easy for you guys so please think your picks over, because unlike previous Seasons, *YOUR PICKS ARE FINAL, THAT MEANS YOU CAN"T CHANGE YOUR PICKS AFTER YOU POST THEM!!*

*THE RUNDOWN​*
a.) First event, I will assign one fight for you guys to pick the winner of. Everyone who picks correctly, moves on. You pick incorrectly, you're done-zo. That's how it goes for each round.

b.) From every event on though, the numbers of fights to pick will increase, as the users remaining will dwindle. 

c.) Just to avoid confusion....I wanna clarify it now, so we won't have any questions about it later. When we get down to a much smaller amount of remaining users, of the fights I assign...say 3 or 4, maybe the whole main card - you will have to pick EVERY fight winner correctly (ex: if were down to say 6 people, and I assign 4 fights to pick - and 3 people get them all, we'll move into the next round with those 3). Now, once we're down VERY low, and I assign the fights, the picks come in, and NO ONE gets them all, then nobody is victorious, and we'll move to the next event - with those same users able to keep competing.

d.) Any other questions you may have, just PM me. I'll do my best to get back 'atcha.


---


*PRIZES​*
1. *$5,000,000,000 vBookie Points* - No explanation really needed. Points to bet with. - *Compliments of T.B.*

2. *Free Paid Lifetime Membership To MMA Forum* - If by chance our GP winner is un-subscribed...they could also pick this prize. Ask any paid member to the site, it's worth it! - *Compliments of robb2140*

The winner will also recieve a custom signiture which will recognize them as the winner of the tournament and they have the option of adding 2 of thier favorite fighters. - *Compliments of brownpimp88*

---

*THE FIRST FIGHT WILL BE.......*









*Dan "Hollywood" Henderson 22 - 6 - 0*
*vs​**Anderson "The Spider" Silva 20 - 4 - 0​*

You have until 1 Hour before the pay-per-view for UFC 82 starts to make your picks, please post your pick in this thread.

*Good Luck!!!*


*Entries*


1. Aaronyman - Dan Henderson

2. *Wawaweewa* - Anderson Silva

3. *mlsman23* - Anderson Silva

4. *Damone* - Anderson Silva

5. *Wise* - Dan Henderson

6. PrideFan123 - Dan Henderson

7. *Iron Daisy06* - Dan Henderson

8. *Fedor>all* - Anderson Silva

9. *Arlovski_Fan* - Anderson Silva

10. *screenamesuck* - Dan Henderson

11. *bbjd7* - Anderson Silva

12. Cartheron - Dan Henderson

13. *jdun11* - Dan Henderson

14. mjbish23 - Anderson Silva

15. Uchaaa - Dan Henderson

16. iSHACKABUKU - Anderson Silva

17. *kds13* - Anderson Silva

18. bubbleboy66 - Anderson Silva

19. Cochise - Dan Henderson

20. The Legend - Anderson Silva

21. Godly Moose - Anderson Silva

22. mercom - Anderson Silva

23. SlaveTrade - Anderson Silva

24. ZZtigerZZ81 - Dan Henderson

25. looney liam - Anderson Silva

26. steveo412 - Dan Henderson

27. *brownpimp88* - Anderson Silva

28. *royalking87* - Anderson Silva

29. RTD - Dan Henderson

30. Hendo - Dan Henderson

31. *e-thug* - Anderson Silva

32. *silvawand* - Anderson Silva

33. Saiyan3s - Dan Henderson

34. TheGreg - Anderson Silva

35. Rated - Anderson Silva

36. *Vexxed* - Anderson Silva

37. funkymunky - Anderson Silva

38. cdnbaron - Anderson Silva

39. *Biowza* - Anderson Silva

40. cezwan - Anderson Silva

41. mlzybaby - Dan Henderson

42. narcotix - Anderson Silva

43. DanTheJu - Anderson Silva

44. *CopperShark* - Anderson Silva

45. *Rambler14* - Dan Henderson

46. *6sidedlie* - Anderson Silva

47. *T.B.* - Dan Henderson

48. blaked - Dan Henderson

49. yorT - Anderson Silva

50. *IcemanCometh* - Anderson Silva

51. badguy - Anderson Silva

52. capt_america - Anderson Silva

53. pliff - Dan Henderson

54. TICL - Anderson Silva

55. hvylthr34

56. *Judoka* - Anderson Silva

57. SonofJor-El

58. +Shogun+ - Dan Henderson

59. FunkYou - Anderson Silva

60. **JB** - Dan Henderson

61. *xAmRiT* - Anderson Silva

62. Stratisfear - Anderson Silva

63. *Ebc_Kyle* - Dan Henderson

64. *Sterling* - Dan Henderson

65. kilik - Anderson Silva

66. *ToeZup* - Anderson Silva

67. All_In_GSP - Anderson Silva

68. Audman - Anderson Silva

69. Apecity - Anderson Silva

70. *wafb* - Anderson Silva

71. *Chrisl972* - Anderson Silva

72. *anton*

73. *UFCFAN33* - Anderson Silva

74. *massage_dancer* - Anderson Silva

75. *Toxic* - Anderson Silva

76. *GMW* - Anderson Silva

77. *bail3yz* - Anderson Silva

78. Alex_DeLarge - Anderson Silva

79. TheNegation - Dan Henderson


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Wow...how did I see this coming? lol

Anyways, I'm going with Hendo as of now.


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

Cochise said:


> Wow...how did I see this coming? lol
> 
> Anyways, I'm going with Hendo as of now.


Just To let you guys know.....


*ALL PICKS ARE FINAL*

unlike previous GP's once you post your pick, that's it, there is no changing.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

Tough one, but got to go with Anderson Silva.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

How can I pick against my boy, Im going with *Anderson Silva.*


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Silva


----------



## narcotix (Oct 15, 2006)

Anderson Silva


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Noooo, don't tell me i missed the signing up.


If there's room for one more, then i'll take anderson silva please.


----------



## mlzybaby (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm taking Dan the man Henderson


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

hm, Going with Silva.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Damn, this is going to knock out atleast half or more of the people.

I'm not going against my guy, I've said it for a long time now I think Anderson will beat Henderson. So my pick is Anderson Silva.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

I'll take Anderson Silva.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Damn, this is going to knock out atleast half or more of the people.
> 
> I'm not going against my guy, I've said it for a long time now I think Anderson will beat Henderson. So my pick is Anderson Silva.


I don't know about that, lol.

8-2 so far..lol


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Cochise said:


> I don't know about that, lol.
> 
> 8-2 so far..lol


Exactly, if Anderson loses a lot of people might be going out. I'd still give it time though, I bet by the end of it Dan ends up with a little under half the votes.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

I have absolutely no idea how I managed to miss this
Again.

Hendo will take it anyway.


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

Wow... This is a tough 1st one. I love Anderson Silva, hes one of my favorite fighters but I think Dan will take this one.


*DAN HENDERSON*


*crosses fingers*


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Then of course you have to take under consideration that SOME people will pick Dan because a lot of people will pick against him, so if Dan does win many will go out and that person will still remain.


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

Anderson Silva


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

lol damnit the one fight I wasn't going to touch with a barge pole. 

Hmmm. . . 

Dan Henderson.


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

Dan Henderson


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Then of course you have to take under consideration that SOME people will pick Dan because a lot of people will pick against him, so if Dan does win many will go out and that person will still remain.


Kinda likie when Huerta won. almost 3/4 of the people were elimanated.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

My pick is going to be Anderson Silva!!


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

Anderson Silva.

Awwwww yeah.


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Dan Henderson


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

anderson silva


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Hendo.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Anderson Silva.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Anderson Silva


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

man.. this is gonna suck if i get knocked out first round..

im going with anderson silva as its a safe bet.

lock it in.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

*Anderson Silva*


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Anderson Silva for me good sir.


----------



## Vrang (Nov 11, 2007)

Anderson Silva for me as well


----------



## Shogun_Is_Champ (Jun 17, 2007)

Hendo for me.


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

mattandbenny said:


> Noooo, don't tell me i missed the signing up.
> 
> 
> If there's room for one more, then i'll take anderson silva please.





burton_o6 said:


> Dan Henderson





Vrang said:


> Anderson Silva for me as well





S_I_C said:


> Hendo for me.


Guys If you did not register for this contest and your name isn't on the list then you are too late.

There will be other contests coming up soon, so keep your eyes peeled, so you don't miss out.


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

Anderson Silva but its so close.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Hardest match to pick, All credit to robb.:bye02::thumb02:

I will have to have some serious thought into this match.


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

Dan Henderson.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

*Anderson Silva*


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

*Anderson Silva*


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Tough call but Ill go with Anderson Silva :thumb02:


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Anderson Silva FTW!


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Im going with Henderson


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

My boy Hendo is getting no love from the mmaforum community.:dunno:

*Anderson Silva - 21

Dan Henderson - 8*

That's the tally so far.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

I have said Henderson up until now but *Anderson Silva*.


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

I'll take Brock Lesner by Steel Chair.. 



You know I'm taking the King, Andy Silvaaa


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Anderson Silva.


----------



## RTD (Jun 2, 2007)

i was hoping this wouldnt be the first fight to pick. blah.

ill go with.....Henderson.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

My pick is Anderson Silva.

Random thoughts:
Wow, what a hard first choice!
Awsome contest, much love to rob and the other mods who work on this!


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm gonna have to go with Hollywood.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Time to jump off the fence so Im gonna go with Anderson Silva, and its probably a good thing you cant change because I would 23 time between now and fight day on this one.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Hendo


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Anderson Silva


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

damn this is such a hard choice.

i'm gonna have to go with silva.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

sorry misunderstood.... going with hendo sinvce everybody else is going with silva


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

norway1 said:


> sorry misunderstood.... going with hendo sinvce everybody else is going with silva


sorry dude, you did not register for this contest during the registration period.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Damn, a lot of the members here that I respect are picking Silva, but my instincts are telling me Henderson. This fight is very hard to call.

Henderson by Split Decision.


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

My instinct told me Hendo aswell but I just cant count out Silva so i went with the smart bet. I want that membership as Im going to buy it if I dont win anyway.


----------



## iSHACKABUKU (Sep 11, 2007)

Put Me Down For Anderson (godking) Silva!

War


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

Dan Henderson all the way baby !


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

Silva by KO. Round 2 2:24


----------



## Audman (May 17, 2007)

Anderson Silva.


----------



## Vexxed (May 27, 2007)

Going with Anderson Silva


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

anderson silva


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Hendo :thumbsup:


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

gotta go with silva for sure.


----------



## zath the champ (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm new to these forums and I have no idea how to sign up...but for what its' worth.....

HENDO all the way.


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

zath the champ said:


> I'm new to these forums and I have no idea how to sign up...but for what its' worth.....
> 
> HENDO all the way.


great to have you here:thumbsup:

The game is already filled up, registration was 2 weeks ago. When this one is finished, We will start up a new one, so keep your eyes open.


----------



## Saiyan3s (Oct 5, 2007)

Fuk it, Dan Henderson.


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm hopping aboard the upset train.

Dan Henderson


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

tough one, going with Henderson


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I flipped a coin I'm so split on this fight and it told me to go with Anderson. 

So my pick is Anderson Silva.


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

Anderson Silva


----------



## mercom (Jun 16, 2007)

the spida siva


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

Anderson please and thank you.

Sadly I have Hendo in the fantasy pool, so one way I'll be winning and the other way I shall be losing.


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

my pick is Anderson Silva.


----------



## Hendo (Mar 2, 2007)

Dan Henderson


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

Anderson Silva please FTW!!

WAR Silva


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

anderson silva all the way!

i was hoping you would start off with easier matchups :sarcastic09:


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Anderson Silva but I have a really bad feeling about this choice


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Well im done with thinking about this fight. Im just gonna go wit Anderson Silva and thats final.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

So many people are gonna get knocked out of this if Hendo wins! This makes things even more interesting.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

Man, this fight makes me nervous, but I'm going to have to go with Silva.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

Apecity said:


> So many people are gonna get knocked out of this if Hendo wins! This makes things even more interesting.


by my count at present its 43 for silva, 18 for hendo with 17 undecided....you know if Silva wasn't Brazilian I would say he should tackle the white house next.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Put me down for Anderson.


----------



## blaked (Jan 10, 2008)

EVERYONE JUST PICK ANDERSON SILVA SO I CAN WIN THIS ALREADY! IM GOING WITH HENDERSON! :thumbsup:


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I got Henderson in this fight.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

*dan Henderson Is My Pick Woohhooo
*


----------



## badguy (Sep 5, 2007)

Anderson


----------



## funkymunky (Jan 2, 2007)

ah man i hate having to make this pick..

anderson silva


----------



## leew11k (Nov 19, 2006)

my head tells me hendo but my heart says silva, got to go with silva


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

Ill take Dan Henderson


----------



## bubbleboy66 (May 10, 2007)

Anderson Silva


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

Dan Henderson.


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

oh man... gonna have to go with anderson silva.. so tough tho


----------



## TICL (Apr 22, 2007)

I am just waiting for the Weigh-ins to decide.


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

Still thinking Anderson on this one.


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

No worries guys, I just sent out those Pm's as a reminder to get your picks in 1 hour before the PPV starts.

There is no rush:thumbsup:


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Dan Henderson please


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

why am i not surprised that the VAST majority have picked Silva.....

w/ that in mind I'll take Dangerous *DAN HENDERSON*


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

I'd be willing to bet Lauzon/Florian, Alves/Karo is next


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> I'd be willing to bet Lauzon/Florian, Alves/Karo is next


That would actually be easy compared to the fights we've had to pick in the past.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Gimme Hendo Robb...


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

T.B. said:


> Gimme Hendo Robb...


Great Minds think alike:thumb02:

If I were a contestant I would be taking him too, I like him to begin with and can't resist going against the consensus.


----------



## Stratisfear (Oct 16, 2006)

Anderson Silva.


----------



## TICL (Apr 22, 2007)

I will go with Silva


----------



## Anibus (Feb 4, 2008)

i'll take Hendo please


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

Still a couple of people who haven't made their pick, you have about 9 hours to do it or you will be automaticly eliminated.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Moving on up...mooooving on up.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

I actually wasn't very nervous about this fight. I knew Anderson would be able to beat Dan Henderson. Come on Robb, I need a bigger challenge!


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I don't think I'll ever make it to the second round lol


----------



## blaked (Jan 10, 2008)

screenamesuck said:


> I don't think I'll ever make it to the second round lol


ha, i suck at this kind of stuff. Congrats to everyone who picked Silva. :thumb02:


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

It's not that hard, you just pick the better fighter.


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Well ****.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

this is the first time I've made it past the first round,awesome!!:thumb02:


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm suprised that so many people bet against Anderson.

Respect that man please.

It's definately going to be Alves/Karo + potentially Lauzon/Florian


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

24/76 people picked Hendo. 3 people did not place an entry that is why there is 76 and not 79. So 69% on the people that entered are still in.


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

I will update this pool on Monday:thumbsup:


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Bring on round 2, baby!


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Apecity said:


> Bring on round 2, baby!


Yep, and hopefully I'll be challenged just a little bit this time. 

PS, how do you like those credits I donated to you? Looks like you already earned another mill. Anyway, you interested on betting on who will win the democratic primary?


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

I have been eliminated. I'll just follow the rest of this GP with my head hung low, eyes filled with shame and defeat, but I'll be back for the next one. Which should be immediately after this one ends.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

PrideFan123 said:


> I have been eliminated. I'll just follow the rest of this GP with my head hung low, eyes filled with shame and defeat, but I'll be back for the next one. Which should be immediately after this one ends.


Oh well, at least you have a sweet new sig  ahahaha!


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

It's obvious I will be the clear winner of this GP. I'm already 1-0. It's in stone people, and calling it how I see it.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

GodlyMoose said:


> It's obvious I will be the clear winner of this GP. I'm already 1-0. It's in stone people, and calling it how I see it.


Well, I can't argue with that logic. It's bulletproof.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> Oh well, at least you have a sweet new sig  ahahaha!


hahah! :angry07: You bastard, I'll make sure you sport a nice sig in the future, lol.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

GodlyMoose said:


> It's obvious I will be the clear winner of this GP. I'm already 1-0. It's in stone people, and calling it how I see it.


I wouldn't call anything based-off your sight, as you're clearly wearing an eyepatch in your av  :laugh:



PrideFan123 said:


> hahah! :angry07: You bastard, I'll make sure you sport a nice sig in the future, lol.


Haha, yeah yeah, sure sure. :thumb02:


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> I wouldn't call anything based-off your sight, as you're clearly wearing an eyepatch in your av  :laugh:


My vision is so good I would be seeing a blinding flash of colors, that I've had to put an eye patch on either eye in order too see in any form.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Wawaweewa said:


> Yep, and hopefully I'll be challenged just a little bit this time.
> 
> PS, how do you like those credits I donated to you? Looks like you already earned another mill. Anyway, you interested on betting on who will win the democratic primary?


I have been enjoying them very much, my friend! Made that cool mill off Silva, of course...may have to bet the farm on GSP next. Thanks again! 

And sure, I'll bet...but can I choose Obama? Hell, I think he is a lock for prez!


----------



## TICL (Apr 22, 2007)

Is this ever coming back> I recommend Evan Tanner vs Grove for the next fight, but thats just my opinion.


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

TICL said:


> Is this ever coming back> I recommend Evan Tanner vs Grove for the next fight, but thats just my opinion.


 I think it could still be going, because some people advanced to the next round, and then the next. You'll just have to look around the forums, because they do it at weird times.


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

It is still going. It should be over with the TUF finale. We've had some complications, :thumbsup:


----------

